
New method of quantum entanglement increases the information that can be carried - bpolania
http://phys.org/news/2015-06-method-quantum-entanglement-vastly-photon.html
======
photonic29
> _Quantum entanglement could allow users to send data through a network and
> know immediately whether that data had made it to its destination without
> being intercepted or altered. With hyperentanglement, users could send much
> denser packets of information using the same networks._

As I understood the description, they're not claiming that the process of
entanglement encodes the information being transmitted, but rather that more
information-carrying dimensions can now be entangled, so now those extra
dimensions can also enjoy the proposed security benefits. For a system relying
on those features, the throughput is effectively increased because more
channels are eligible.

------
jackinloadup
I wonder how long before we see major internet nodes connected via quantum
entanglement.

~~~
teraflop
Entanglement can't be used for communication.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/No-
communication_theorem](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/No-communication_theorem)

~~~
igravious
I was going to post that link. This is the standard theory, isn't it? Most
physicists subscribe to this, regardless of their interpretation of quantum
mechanics (Copenhagen, De Broglie–Bohm, and so on?)

~~~
dogma1138
Yes basically if you build say 2 entangled bytes you'll basically get random
data out of them every time you measure / set their state you'll basically get
random data.

The only way to make the data "make sense" is to share the measurements
between both observers on a side channel.

But and that's the big but which i don't understand and couldn't get a decent
explanation from anyone who i know has some / more understanding that i do in
QPT.

Yes i understand if you got 2 observers Alice and Bob both of them with a pair
of say you got a pair of 12 entangled quantum bytes.

Bob can't tell by random measurement if Alice has done something since the
state of his 12 qbytes is "random", however if the interpreted say say's Hello
World! or I Just Changed It why Bob can't superimpose additional information
he has such as the knowledge of the English language to interpolate that Alice
actually did something.

On top of that the no information theorem is also tied to the no-cloning
theorem which conflicts with well with how some one would explain quantum
teleportation.

The explanation I managed to find is that the no-cloning and no-teleportation
theorems do not prevent quantum teleportation but rather classical one which
means that you cannot encode a quantum state into a classical system and then
clone/teleport that information into another quantum system, but you can do it
from one quantum system to another which is where my brains starts to scream.

[http://courses.cs.washington.edu/courses/cse599d/06wi/lectur...](http://courses.cs.washington.edu/courses/cse599d/06wi/lecturenotes4.pdf)

